# dwarf hair grass turns red?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 15 gallon with a 24 inch double t5ho light on it. Substrate is clay on the very bottom, about 1 lb, then potting soil capped with gravel. Dosing excel off and on and a tiny bit of ferts.

The dwarf hair grass seems to be doing extremely well, great growth, expansion and nice thick blades. But much of it looks red. Is this one of those plants that if it is in prime conditions it turns red?

A little confused, it looks healthy but colour is not what I expected.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I have a 15 gallon with a 24 inch double t5ho light on it. Substrate is clay on the very bottom, about 1 lb, then potting soil capped with gravel. Dosing excel off and on and a tiny bit of ferts.
> 
> The dwarf hair grass seems to be doing extremely well, great growth, expansion and nice thick blades. But much of it looks red. Is this one of those plants that if it is in prime conditions it turns red?
> 
> A little confused, it looks healthy but colour is not what I expected.


Thick blades was a hint, are you sure it's DHG? Sounds like micro or Pygmy chain swords to me.
I use to have the Pygmy versions and they turned red!
DHG just keeps getting greener when healthy or brown when dying.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

must be chain sword then, that explains it.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be soooooo cool if the top halfs or 1/4 turned red under the right conditions.

There is a red moss though, really cool, can be used as foreground.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Red moss ? Got a name for it ? New one to me.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishfur said:


> Red moss ? Got a name for it ? New one to me.


Caloglossa cf. beccarii


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Whoa... red moss that is new...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that would be cool. I was talking to the LFS owner the other day and she said there are going to be lots of mosses becoming available in Canada soon, can't wait.


----------

